# Trails am Rosskopf und Schönberg in Freiburg



## Trailrider79 (11. Juli 2002)

Hallo,
wer hat Lust, mal nen paar Trails am Roßkopf oder am Schönberg zu fahren?
Muß nicht nur am Wochenende sein, sondern darf auch gerne nach Feierabend sein

Gruß Jörg


----------



## nobs (11. Juli 2002)

war jetzt die Woche 2 mal schon nach Feierabend noch schnell mal auf den Rosskopf da ich rst ca. 19:30 loskomme ist das der einzige trail denr sich noch lohnt, heut war Wildtalereck Rosskopf,
Streckereck und Back durchs Wildtal nach Gundelfingen angesagt gerne fahre ich auch über Zähringen rauf wie runter funriden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (12. Juli 2002)

Darf's auch Kybfelsen sein? Eigentlich egal wo, es gibt überall hübsche Trails (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hilfe, wir sind umzingelt...). Da würde sich z.B. morgen eine kleine Runde anbieten...

Gruß


----------



## Trailrider79 (12. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe heute feststellen müssen, daß meine "kondition" doch recht gelitten aht während der zwi wochen aufenthalt meines bikes beim händler. ich glaub, ich muß erst noch ein bissl wieder auf touren kommen, bis ich schauinsland (is ja fast kypfelsen) packe!
konzentriere mich daher eher auf roßkopf und schönberg! morgen isses bei mir ganz schlecht, da es ja mittlerweile schon halb vier vorbei is, und arbeiten muß ich dann auch in net mal 4 stunden, insofern is wohl eher samstag aufm plan. 

nur so zur info, ich bin  net sonderlich fit und sehe das bergauffahren eher als notwendiges übel an, denn das runterfahren auf den trails macht mir immer noch mehr spaß, insofern spare ich auch kraft für die trails beim hochfahren;-)

gruß Jörg


----------



## nils (12. Juli 2002)

Kein Problem, Kybfelsen ist aucj nicht heftiger als Rosskopf, und man muß ja auch nicht immer ganz hoch fahren, nur ein bischen muß man halt schon hoch, wenn man runterbrettern willl ...
Und bei Spaßrunden kommt es ja nicht darauf an wie schnell man oben ist. Bin auch nicht so die Bergaufrakete, vielleicht Bergaufeindrittelbishalbrakete 

Gruß


----------



## Trailrider79 (13. Juli 2002)

Hi Nils,

wie wäre es denn mit Sonntag nachmittag(also morgen), so um fünf?

ich hätte schon lust, auch mal den kybfelsen zu fahren, hab mich da topographisch doch etwas vertan von den höhenmetern her;-)

hab dir übrigens auch ne email mit meiner telefonnummer geschickt.
kannst also entweder hier posten, oder mir ne mail schreiben, oder mich anrufen;-) wir finden schon nen weg zu kommunizieren, da bin ich mir sicher

gruß Jörg


----------



## nobs (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Trailrider79 _
> *Hi Nils,
> 
> wie wäre es denn mit Sonntag nachmittag(also morgen), so um fünf?
> ...



also ich würd ja gern mit aber ich finde es einfach zu gefährlich um 5:00 Uhr da is ja noch dunkel   da brech ioch mir nur den Hals und mit njachtsichtgeräten fahren sieht immer so blöd aus  
also bei einer Mittagsrunde wär ich dabei, ansonsten würde  ich mir morgen den Hinterwaldkopf aussuchen und den Trail nach Hinterzarten mal testen denn den konnte ich wegen Schnee beim letzten mal Hinterwaldkopf nicht fahren.


----------



## nobs (13. Juli 2002)

hoppela da steht ja nachmittag, also ist mir eh zu spät für ne Tour das ist die Zeit wo meinereiner eigentlich zurück sein will.


----------



## Trailrider79 (13. Juli 2002)

hi nobs,

schade, daß es dir zu spät ist, aber ich habe übers wochenende besuch und kann daher erst um fünf morgen, wenn mein besuch wieder richtung heimat unterwegs ist.
ich will ja auch keine ewige tour fahren, so 1,5 bis 2 std reichen ja schon, vor allem morgen, denn heut nacht wird es wohl mal wieder feucht fröhlich;-)
wie siehts bei dir so unter der woche nach feierabend aus (also auch so frühestens ab halb sechs)
dann machs mal gut

gruß Jörg


----------



## nobs (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nobs _
> *war jetzt die Woche 2 mal schon nach Feierabend noch schnell mal auf den Rosskopf da ich rst ca. 19:30 loskomme ist das der einzige trail denr sich noch lohnt, heut war Wildtalereck Rosskopf,
> Streckereck und Back durchs Wildtal nach Gundelfingen angesagt gerne fahre ich auch über Zähringen rauf wie runter funriden  *



@Trailrider79
schau mal da steht´s ja schicke dir eine PM mit den E-mail Adresse wo ich unter tags zu erreichen bin dann können wir sicher mal ein tag zusammen nach feierabend biken auf dem rosskopf.


----------



## nils (13. Juli 2002)

Man bin ich ferdich... Waren vorhin auf dem Rappeneck, in einem Tempo, das sich für meinen Bereich eher an der oberen Grenze bewegt (rauf wie runter...). Aber hübsch wars, sehr hübsch!
Deshalb wird es sich morgen bei mir wahrscheinlich auf eine kleine Entspannungsrunde am Abend beschränken. Wie siehts aus, Jörg? 17 Uhr klingt schon verlockend. Treffpunkt Wiehre Bahnhof?

@nobs:
Und von Hinterzarten zur Ravennaschlucht. Die Asphaltstraße entlang der Beschilderung "Ravennaschlucht" und nach der Brücke geradeaus den Trail hoch Richtung Posthaldenfelsen/Nessellachen. Bike-Verbot-Schildchen ignorieren...
Ein traumhafter Weg, führt am oberen Rand des Höllentals entlang, aber Vorsicht es gibt einige Stellen, da kann man weit fliegen bis wieder Boden kommt...
Viel Spaß

Gruß, Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (13. Juli 2002)

klar, bin dabei;-)

weiß nur net, wo der wiehre bahnhof is, aber das krieg ich schon noch raus, is kein problem.

dann bis morgen, jetzt geh ich erstmal ne runde feiern;-)

bis morgen dann


----------



## nobs (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> @nobs:
> Und von Hinterzarten zur Ravennaschlucht. Die Asphaltstraße entlang der Beschilderung "Ravennaschlucht" und nach der Brücke geradeaus den Trail hoch Richtung Posthaldenfelsen/Nessellachen. Bike-Verbot-Schildchen ignorieren...
> ...



ja richtig ich kenne den Weg bin ihn mit Stephan im Frühjahr als noch Schnee auf dem Hinterwaldkopfsattel lag schon gefahren da war aber der Trail nach Hinterzarten nicht fahrbar aus diesen Grund will ich ihn mir jetzt mal reinziehn ich hoffe nur das Wetter spielt noch ein wenig mit


----------



## nobs (13. Juli 2002)

> Wiehre Bahnhof


http://www.stadtplandienst.de/map.a...g&num=&plz=79112&grid=grid1&OV.x=140&OV.y=100


----------



## Bugger (14. Juli 2002)

Ja servus,
Du suchst Trails auf dem Schönberg? Der Schönberg eignet sich hervorragend für eine Feierabendrunde, da er ganz schön klein ist. Dort gibt es aber die geilsten Trails auf engstem Raum. Bestes Beispiel ist der Naturlehrpfad, welcher schon zu Fuß schwer ist. Wenn Du mal Lust hast, dann meld Dich und wir können mal ne Rund drehen. 
Bis dann Bugger


----------



## Deleted 133833 (1. April 2012)

nils schrieb:


> Man bin ich ferdich... Waren vorhin auf dem Rappeneck, in einem Tempo, das sich für meinen Bereich eher an der oberen Grenze bewegt (rauf wie runter...). Aber hübsch wars, sehr hübsch!
> Deshalb wird es sich morgen bei mir wahrscheinlich auf eine kleine Entspannungsrunde am Abend beschränken. Wie siehts aus, Jörg? 17 Uhr klingt schon verlockend. Treffpunkt Wiehre Bahnhof?
> 
> @nobs:
> ...



hallo
wie lange braucht man auf den rosskopf

gruß kai


----------



## make65 (1. April 2012)

Kommt drauf an wo Du losfährst und wie schnell Du fährst.

Vom Schwabentor aus schaffen es manche in 45 Minuten, andere brauchen 1,5 Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (1. April 2012)

hallo

bin gerade am  tour zusammen stellen
also abwärts habe ich jetzt einiges

aber aufwärts zum schauinsland oder rosskopf

bin ich noch am suchen

kennst du dich dich aus

gruß kai


----------



## make65 (1. April 2012)

Zum Roßkopft am besten an der jugendherberge hinterm SC-Stadion starten. Gibt viele Wege hinauf, alle beschildert und mit Ausnahme der Borderline auch aufwärts alles fahrbar.

Zum Schaui Richtung Günterstal-Horben von der Talstation den Bahn immer auf Forstwegen über Halde hoch.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (1. April 2012)

danke soweit

denke ich fahr den schauinsland rauf wie beschrieben
dann bei der wetterstadion runter
laut beschreibung soll der trail gut sein
und dann der blaue route

gibts technisch interessante trails bei euch

gruß kai


----------



## make65 (1. April 2012)

Vom Kandel: Präs.-Thoma-Weg
Vom Roßkopf: Borderline
Vom Schaui: Einstieg am alten Hotel unterhalb der Bergstation Richtung Kohlerhau
Vom Belchen den Westweg Richtung Blauen


----------



## Alublech (2. April 2012)

make65 schrieb:


> Vom Kandel: Präs.-Thoma-Weg
> Vom Roßkopf: Borderline
> Vom Schaui: Einstieg am alten Hotel unterhalb der Bergstation Richtung Kohlerhau
> Vom Belchen den Westweg Richtung Blauen



Hallo Make65,

 ist der Präs.-Thoma-Weg schon schneefrei?
Ich bin amn Oster in Freiburg und würde gerrne biken. Wie sieht es mit dem Schauinsland aus? Kann man schon fahren?

Grüße


----------



## Tobiwan (2. April 2012)

Bis auf kleine Stücke an Nordhängen ist alles schneefrei.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (2. April 2012)

make65 schrieb:


> Vom Kandel: Präs.-Thoma-Weg
> Vom Roßkopf: Borderline
> Vom Schaui: Einstieg am alten Hotel unterhalb der Bergstation Richtung Kohlerhau
> Vom Belchen den Westweg Richtung Blauen




danke so weit
habe gestern in oberried ein mtbler getroffen
der sagte 
von waldkirch
st.peter
rosskopf
nach
freiburg ist es auch gut
und zurück nach waldkirch


----------



## Deleted 133833 (2. April 2012)

Alublech schrieb:


> Hallo Make65,
> 
> ist der Präs.-Thoma-Weg schon schneefrei?
> Ich bin amn Oster in Freiburg und würde gerrne biken. Wie sieht es mit dem Schauinsland aus? Kann man schon fahren?
> ...




gestern war der einstieg wenn er es ist 
oberhalb der wirtschaft zum Präs.-Thoma-Weg frei


----------

